# ATI radeon 9100, funkar inte.

## nice.ashtar

Jag lyckas inte få igång mitt radeon 9100, jag trodde att atis drivrutin (emerge ati-drivers) borde funka eftersom 8500 och 9100 är samma kort. Är det någon som har lyckats få igång kortet med ati's drivrutiner? Jag vet att xfree 4.3 har fungerande drivers men jag vill har det där texture joxxet som gör att man kan köra unreal2k3. Xfree hittar inte kortet och det gör inte atis configurationsverktyg heller. lspci visar dock kortet.

----------

## Lilltiger

Har du testat att använda nv drivrutinerna?

----------

## nice.ashtar

"nv drivrutinerna" Vilka är det?

Jag har testat ati-drivers.ebuild, ati-gatos gick inte att installera pga maskerade beroenden.  När jag kör ati-drivers hittas inte mitt kort, det verkar inte som om radeon 9100 är kompatibelt med 8500 även om det är samma kort, en bios degradering kanske skulle lösa problemet.

----------

## ozt

ska man inte ladda nån modul också?

----------

## Lilltiger

Dä du spelar xfconfig så väljer du 322 som graffekort... kan funka...

----------

## nice.ashtar

tack, jag skall prova.

----------

## nice.ashtar

provade de sk "nv" drivrutinerna, de funkar inte och eftersom jag inte fick igång det med ati-drivers heller, vilka borde funka så uppgraderade jag xfree till 4.3.0-r1. Nu fungerar det. Dessvärre hänger sig datorn när jag loggar ut i x för att byta användare (kde 3.1, xdm). Blank skärm osv. Några funderingar?

----------

## rocketfuel

Tur att nån är pantad nog att rekommendera nVidia-drivrutiner till ett ATi-kort.

----------

## nice.ashtar

Japp, det var ett aningen förvirrande förslag. Hursomhelst har jag hört att hängningen vid utloggning i dri drivrutinerna har fixats i senare snapshots men i och med att ati släppt en ny version av deras drivrutiner ville jag testa de först. Samma problem som med den tidigare versionen uppstod, på internet hittade jag tipset : att lägga till ChipID 0x514c under Device sektionen i XF86Config, sen dess har det funkat bra.

----------

## nice.ashtar

Jag uppgraderade nyligen till ati-drivers 2.9.8 dvs senaste verson som släppts nyligen. (XFree-4.3) efter lite pillande så tycker jag att drivrutinen fungerar bra, i 2d... . 3d stödet verkar inte fungera överhuvudtaget.

#glxgears

"ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class

ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class

143131 frames in 5.0 seconds = 28626.200 FPS

186718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 37343.600 FPS

195305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39061.000 FPS"

Skärmsläckare i kde som använder OpenGL är helt svarta. Det jag har gjort är att jag har emergat ati-drivers och sedan kört #opengl-update ati.

Samt skapat en configfil med bifogade programet. Är det något mer steg inblandat för att få igång opengl?

----------

## nice.ashtar

Jag opengl började fungera igen när jag skapade en ny XF86Config-4

#glxgears

"815 frames in 5.0 seconds = 163.000 FPS"

skärmsläckare med opengl i kde funkar också men det går så långsamt att jag misstänker att det hela är någon form av mjukvaru opengl. Help.. .

----------

## henke

Hmm, har du 

```
Load "dri" (eller är det Load "drm") 
```

 i Module sektionen i din XF86Config fil?

----------

## nice.ashtar

# XFree86 Project.

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

#    Group 100    # users

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514d

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1152x864" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

----------

## henke

Ingen aning I så fall  :Sad:  Det kanske finns nån info om det här i nått av de andra forumen?

----------

## nice.ashtar

Nu fungerar inte ens mjukvaru opengln längre, det är svart skärm när jag provar skärmsläckare i opengl.

"root@localhost bin # ./fgl_glxgears

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: couldn't open display (null)

root@localhost bin #"

Detta skrivs ut när jag kör bifogade fgl_glxgears som root.

----------

## nice.ashtar

om jag kör programmet som en mindre priviligerad användare ser det ut såhär:

"erik@localhost bin $ ./fgl_glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  31

  Current serial number in output stream:  31"

----------

## nice.ashtar

Fick igång det nu, jag har egentligen inte ändrat någonting speciellt i mitt system så jag antar att det beror på någon fix i ATIs drivrutiner. Om någon är interesserad så har jag gjort en jämförelse mellan ATIs och XFree's drivrutin:

fglrx/ati-drivers-2.9.12 -24 bps standard agpgart

erik@localhost erik $ glxgears

6845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1369.000 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.800 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

erik@localhost erik $

fglrx/ati-drivers-2.9.12 -24 bps internal agpgart

erik@localhost erik $ glxgears

6954 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1390.800 FPS

7030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.000 FPS

7029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1405.800 FPS

7032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.400 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.600 FPS

7034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1406.800 FPS

XFree-drm 4.3-r2 -24 bps

erik@localhost erik $ glxgears

6443 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1288.600 FPS

8028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.600 FPS

8028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.600 FPS

8025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.000 FPS

8025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.000 FPS

8026 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.200 FPS

8025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.000 FPS

8027 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1605.400 FPS

XFree-drm 4.3-r2 -16 bps

erik@localhost erik $ glxgears

9368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1873.600 FPS

11152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2230.400 FPS

11152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2230.400 FPS

11149 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2229.800 FPS

11151 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2230.200 FPS

11152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2230.400 FPS

11157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2231.400 FPS

11155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2231.000 FPS

Upplösn 1280x1024

Kort: Sapphire Radeon 9100 (64mb)

I den här konfigurationen verkar ATIs interna agpgart inte

ha någon betydelse för prestandan. Det är konstigt att

ati-drivers  presterar sämre, dessutom funkar drivrutinen inte

i annat än 24 bps vilket är lite segt.

I nuläget tycker jag att XFree-drm har en bättre drivrutin

iaf om man inte är ute efter vissa funktioner, men exakt

hur de skiljer sig är jag inte insatt i. Att få igång ati-drivers har varit minst sagt krångligt och irriterande, med den nya drivrutinen gick det lätt. Hursomhelst tror jag inte att jag vill använda ati-drivers, iaf inte nu.

----------

## Yarrick

 *nice.ashtar wrote:*   

> Nu fungerar inte ens mjukvaru opengln längre, det är svart skärm när jag provar skärmsläckare i opengl.
> 
> "root@localhost bin # ./fgl_glxgears
> 
> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> ...

 

felet här är troligen att du är inloggad som root men att X-sessionen ägs av en annan användare. då får root inte öppna något fönster.

----------

